# Looking at Different Cameras - Any Advice?



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes you can just buy the camera and use the lense that comes with it. All of my pictures that I take on the boat are with the stock 18-55mm VR lense. Great for close range. If you plan on doing any outdoor wildlife photography you need something with a little more reach. You don't need a flash added on. There is a built in one on the camera. The add on flash is good if you plan on doing higher quality pics at night. It has multiple settings that allow you to control the strength, strobe it, or diffuse it.

I use the D3000, and love it. It has survived a couple dunks and splashes already. With the DSLR you will get a ton more options for setting up the camera to take high quality point and shoot pictures. And if you ever want to take it to the next level and learn the Manual side, it's easy to use.

Using the camera in manual you can control more of the light saturation. I took this yesterday at 330ish in direct sunlight. All I did was make it intardnet friendly.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!
Thanks man, I think that's the camera I'm going to get.
If I ever want to get more into the outdoors photography, I can always just buy a lens for it yeah?
Or would I need a different camera?


I just need to see my priorities right now, skiff, or camera...lol

I'm going to try to do both with the next couple pay days coming up.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, all you have to do is buy another lense. My sugestion is go through bestbuy and get the package deal. Don't forget the warranty! It's a must for using the camera around water. When you get it, hit me up and I will help you set it up.

-Richard


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Yes, all you have to do is buy another lense.  My sugestion is go through bestbuy and get the package deal.  Don't forget the warranty!  It's a must for using the camera around water.  When you get it, hit me up and I will help you set it up.
> 
> -Richard



Alright cool.
Sounds great. 
Some guy said he's going to buy my 63 impala tomorrow. If he comes through, I'll go buy the camera after. Lol


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My first choice is a D3 followed by a D700 Neither one is in my Budget :-(

So What iam doing for Now is shoot with point and shoots or The Nikon F4 Or the Pentax Medium format 6x4.5 or 6x7 Shoot in ektachrome and scan ...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> My first choice is a D3 followed by a D700 Neither one is in my Budget :-(
> 
> So What iam doing for Now is shoot with point and shoots or The Nikon F4 Or the Pentax Medium format 6x4.5 or 6x7 Shoot in ektachrome and scan ...



I'm using a Fujifilm point and shoot for now until I can go for the D3000.
But now I was looking at the D5000 and it's calling my name! lol
Depending how long video clips I can take. 

The guy tried low balling me to buy my Impala so it's going to take a little longer than I expected, but I still should have it in a few weeks.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Yes, all you have to do is buy another lense.  My sugestion is go through bestbuy and get the package deal.  Don't forget the warranty!  It's a must for using the camera around water.  When you get it, hit me up and I will help you set it up.
> 
> -Richard



What lens will I need to capture ducks flying into the spread of decoys, and random tailing redfish and whatnot?

I don't see the combo package on bestbuys site for the camera with regular and zoom lens anymore.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

55-200mm can do that!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Nikon+D...?id=pcmprd120600050038&skuId=9999120500050038


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> 55-200mm can do that!
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Nikon+D...?id=pcmprd120600050038&skuId=9999120500050038



Yeah I was looking at that one.
I found that package deal after I posted.

I got about half the cash right now, got a few jobs ready so hopefully soon will have it in my hand...lol

How much does the warranty cost?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I think it was about 150-200 clams for the Black Tie Protection Plan


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Yes you can just buy the camera and use the lense that comes with it.  All of my pictures that I take on the boat are with the stock 18-55mm  VR lense.  Great for close range.  If you plan on doing any outdoor wildlife photography you need something with a little more reach.  You don't need a flash added on.  There is a built in one on the camera.  The add on flash is good if you plan on doing higher quality pics at night.  It has multiple settings that allow you to control the strength, strobe it, or diffuse it.
> 
> I use the D3000, and love it.  It has survived a couple dunks and splashes already.  With the DSLR you will get a ton more options for setting up the camera to take high quality point and shoot pictures.  And if you ever want to take it to the next level and learn the Manual side, it's easy to use.
> 
> Using the camera in manual you can control more of the light saturation.  I took this yesterday at 330ish in direct sunlight.  All I did was make it intardnet friendly.


Kinda burned the whites.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Also you really need a Pelican waterproof box with foam for shock absorption during the rides across the chop and to protect the camera from salt spray that will kill electronics. 

I am more of a Canon man but the mid-price Nikon's with kit lens will do fine for "grip and grin" shots!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > Yes you can just buy the camera and use the lense that comes with it.  All of my pictures that I take on the boat are with the stock 18-55mm  VR lense.  Great for close range.  If you plan on doing any outdoor wildlife photography you need something with a little more reach.  You don't need a flash added on.  There is a built in one on the camera.  The add on flash is good if you plan on doing higher quality pics at night.  It has multiple settings that allow you to control the strength, strobe it, or diffuse it.
> >
> > I use the D3000, and love it.  It has survived a couple dunks and splashes already.  With the DSLR you will get a ton more options for setting up the camera to take high quality point and shoot pictures.  And if you ever want to take it to the next level and learn the Manual side, it's easy to use.
> >
> ...


 [smiley=hangman.gif]


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

;D Nice image, but photography is one of my specialties. I had to criticize.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> ;D Nice image, but photography is one of my specialties.  I had to criticize.


What the heck does that mean, "burned the whites"!?! I'm an amateur and thought that picture was pretty good. I only wonder what my photos really look like to seasoned experts.  
BTW, great and useful thread!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Burned the whites, and "blown out whites" are the same thing.  It happens when you have a really harsh light hitting a white surface.  The white areas turn into a blown out area with no resolution.  Lower level cameras esp point and shoot style are prone to this.  The biggest offenders in fishing pictures is white decks on boats, glare on fish, and white shirts in direct sunlight.

In this picture you can see the latch for the port hatch.  But because the color is blown out because of the sun you loose image quality.  This was a hard picture to take because if you want to get the fish underwater you have to over expose the picture a little.  In this picture I was trying to find the ballance.










This is a picture of a blown out Redfish.  With the sun reflecting off the fish you loose the red color, and all the detail.










Here is another white shirt offender, lol









But...with lots of pratice, it turns into quailty stuff









-Richard


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep, it is very tough to get a correct exposure in bright sun with highly reflective surfaces shining light back at the camera.  You can adjust for this by shooting manual and adding some fill flash, also a circular polarizer works wonders taking the glare off the water. Didn't mean to get too critical of the photo it is actually very nice.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Yep, it is very tough to get a correct exposure in bright sun with highly reflective surfaces shining light back at the camera.  You can adjust for this by shooting manual and adding some fill flash, also a circular polarizer works wonders taking the glare off the water.  Didn't mean to get too critical of the photo it is actually very nice.


Always shoot manual! If not it would be a waist of the camera, lol. Circular Polarizer is also a must. Not just for knocking down the glare but also as a protection for the glass in your lenses!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, this is a bump to get our own "Photography" Section!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Oh, this is a bump to get our own "Photography" Section!


You know a fishing and nature photography section might be nice, we could include some how-to's also.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Oh, this is a bump to get our own "Photography" Section!
> 
> 
> You know a fishing and nature photography section might be nice, we could include some how-to's also.


x3 for a photography section.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm loving the info.

X4 for a photography section because I catch more sunsets than fish when fishing and shoot more pictures than ducks when hunting. It's sad and embarrassing, but some cool shots come out, albeit crappy in quality and novice.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I'm loving the info.
> 
> X4 for a photography section because I catch more sunsets than fish when fishing and shoot more pictures than ducks when hunting. It's sad and embarrassing, but some cool shots come out, albeit crappy in quality and novice.



My pictures are probably terrible to a trained eye.
But hey, at least if I can fool a few people, that's all that matters!
Until I get my Nikon and learn how to use it! lol


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck on the Photography Section. Maybe you guys have more pull than I do. I have been asking for one for over a year.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

A photography section would be enjoyable. Info and cool stuff to look at. Come on Jan.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> A photography section would be enjoyable. Info and cool stuff to look at. Come on Jan.


I'm trying to figure out if he actually reads this section, lol. He hasn't posted yet...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My first pay check at this job can't come soon enough!!! 
I'm counting down the days!

And the price on the D3000 has gone up!
It went up $50 at Best Buy and $100 at Circuit City since last week.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > A photography section would be enjoyable. Info and cool stuff to look at. Come on Jan.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if he actually reads this section, lol.  He hasn't posted yet...


Yeah, lol


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> My first pay check at this job can't come soon enough!!!
> I'm counting down the days!
> 
> And the price on the D3000 has gone up!
> It went up $50 at Best Buy and $100 at Circuit City since last week.


Quick print the add out. Most likely they will honor that even if the price goes up before you purchase.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > My first pay check at this job can't come soon enough!!!
> > I'm counting down the days!
> >
> > And the price on the D3000 has gone up!
> ...


I'm going to have to just in case!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Got my D3000!!!!!!!
I'm setting it up now. 
See if I can find something to take a picture of....lol










Charging the battery is causing anxiety. lol

The only thing I couldn't get because they were sold out was the polarized lens filter thing. 
So I'm going to have to check for it somewhere else.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Snapped a few pics!




































Maybe I should have cleaned everything before taking the pics....lol


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats Eric!!!! Nice camera dude.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats 

I have a supplier of Great Filters !

Photodiox I will look for a link and post it Here ...

https://www.fotodiox.com/catalog/home.php

                                   dave


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice! First pics look great too!


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

*[movedhere] Off Topic [move by] Forum Admin.*


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What size Pelican case will I need?
I was at BPS today and was looking at the Pelican cases but I didn't know which one to get.


----------

